# Modbus - Leitungslaänge und Leitungstyp



## lexy (3 September 2014)

Hallo Kollegen,
auch nach langer Suche und einigen Anfragen bin ich nicht schlauer geworden und hoffe, dass ich hier fündig werde.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Modbus RTU Anwendungen im Outdoor Bereich? Im speziellen geht es um Längen bis etwa max. 900 Meter 
die überbrückt werden müssen. Ist dies generell möglich ? Mich interessiert in erster Linie ob es funktionieren würde. Welches Kabel würdet ihr
verwenden, da die Verlegung im Erdreich erfolgen muss.

Grüße, Lexy


----------



## Bitmanipulator (5 September 2014)

Hier könnte man was finden: http://www.modbus.org/specs.php


----------



## lexy (8 September 2014)

Moin,

wie man dem ersten Abschnitt entnehmen kann, spielt die Abschirmung angeblich keine Rolle und die Leitungslänge geht bis 1200 m. Die offizielle Modbus Seite schlägt ein speziell geschirmtes Kabel vor und empfiehlt Leitungslängen bis maximal 500 m. Wonach soll man sich denn nun richten...? 

http://www.modbus-io.de/Modbus/Grundlagen-1

„Die bessere Wahl ist hier eindeutig die RS485 Schnittstelle.
Sie arbeitet auf einer Zweidrahtleitung mit einem Differenzpegel. Das bedeutet, dass sie
auf einer Ader ein positives Signal und auf der anderen Ader ein negatives Signal betreibt.
Die Daten werden über die Differenz dieser zwei Signale bestimmt.
Wenn jetzt durch eine Störquelle die Signalspannung angehoben wird, werden beide Pegel,
sowohl positiv als auch negativ, angehoben.
*Die Differenz bleibt jedoch die gleiche und die Störstrahlung hat keinen Einfluss auf die Daten.
Die maximale Buslänge darf 1200m betragen.“
*


https://www.auto.tuwien.ac.at/LVA/HGA/stp/schaller.pdf


Modbus Kenndaten
Modbus Serial: Leitungslänge ohne Repeate*r : max. 1000m*
Datenrate: 2400 – 38400 Bit/s
Adressierung: 1 – 247 (Ohne Repeater
maximal 32 Geräte pro Segment)“


----------

